# How did you find out about this board?



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There may already be a thread somewhere, but I couldn't find it so this is the question(especially for all the new members)

What pointed you to this site?


----------



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

My wife had a GSD when she was younger and always wanted another. So I the researcher that I am decided that I needed to learn as much as I could about GSDs. I know forums are a great way to learn from other people. So I did a simple Google search for "german shepherd forum" and this is what came up. I probably signed up that night and the obsession with this site is still here. Even though I don't post much mainly just read. And after a ton of reading looking at breeders and rescues we got our Samson from a local rescue and couldn't be happier.


----------



## nytewind (Feb 28, 2010)

My husband I had decided that we wanted a GSD and so I started reading everything I could find on them. I found this board and started lurking daily. 

Once we found a breeder and put our deposit down I registered.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I went to Google, then typed in German Shepherds, and this came up.Seemed interesting so I joined.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If I remember correctly, I did a Google Search for "Schutzhund Training + Forum" or something similar. I read posts quite a bit before joining up, it was a very friendly and informative site.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I had a GSD (Beau) and was awaiting my newest arrival (Stark) when I stumbled onto the forum. I was looking up GSD websites (looking for trainers and clubs) and cam across this website.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I had been learning about the breed prior to getting Sage, then finally google led me here...I learned way more here. I lurked for a while before joining now I spend too much time on here.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Honestly, I don't remember........lol It's been so long since I joined here.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

I was looking up breeders etc and this site popped up and so i registered great advice from people etc


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Like many have said, had new GSD pup on the way to join household with a senior GSD and was searching the web for new info


----------



## Kimbo's Humans (Nov 9, 2003)

I found it on google. I lurked for a long time before I joined.


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

Pretty much did the same as everyone else, was looking to get another GSD so I googled "german shepherd forum", and this one came up. Lurked for a minute, then joined.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

A friend from the AOL GSD board gave me the link to this forum.


----------



## Mommy Bee (May 12, 2010)

Someone posted in the dogfoodchat.com forums a link to the March 2010's photo contest of head-tilts. And then I started reading..


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Found a link on a GSD page on facebook.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I was looking up all the info I could on the breed. I found it and joined


----------



## PawsOfAloha (Apr 29, 2010)

Googled 'German Shepherd'. Lol. I was just looking for pics, but this site was one of the first on the list :wild:

It's a great site!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I went to Google, then typed in German Shepherds, and this came up.Seemed interesting so I joined.


This.


----------



## Equus5O (Apr 27, 2010)

A Rottweiler breeder from another forum I'm a member of sent me here.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Our GSD Klaus was sick, so I did a bunch of googling. In addition to scientific and medical information, I was specifically looking for a forum where other folks may have gone through the same thing and what their experiences were. I found a ton of relevant information here, but I didn't join the board.

It was until a year later when Klaus died that I joined. I wanted to communicate with like-minded people and get some leads on another GSD to adopt.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I found it on Google and I am glad I did


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Like most...

typed in "German Shepherd Forum" and it is the first site that popped up. 

Never had to go to another site after coming here. The best thing about it is the traffic. It's heavy all the time so questions get responses QUICK.


----------



## misplacedsooner (Jun 5, 2010)

we got sam, our first ever gsd three months ago and i wanted all the info i could find on them so i could train and care properly for him, its amazing how different breeds have different needs. being on several aquarium forums i searched for a forum dedicated to gsd.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

I did find it on Google too


----------



## Tehya's Mama (Aug 10, 2010)

Why, you recommended it sweet Onyx'girl and I'm so glad you did. I like it a lot!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I wasn't smart enough to look for it before I got our pups, wish I had found it first. I was on another blog briefly, don't know what happened to it, it just vanished one day. So I found this one. Glad I did!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Google here!


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Another for Google!


----------



## manb1 (Dec 17, 2004)

We had a GSD puppy (working lines) that was so-o-o different from our other dogs as puppies (including our American line GSD) - the drives were making me crazy! So I did the Google thing and found this great site where I learned that lots of other GSD puppies out there were persistently biting, tugging, etc., etc. That dog is now 6, and we have another puppy. Once I learned about channeling some of the drives, we did some Schutzhund training - didn't get too far, but did get our OB and TR1. And I learned a ton about living with and caring for GSDs (but still have lots more to learn ) Thanks to all of you who were here for us - what a help you've been!


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

My husband is a Sheriff's Deputy and we thought he might be changing shifts to nights, so I began researching protection breeds. I had always been scared of German Shepherds, but the more I read, the more I wanted one. I found this site through a Google search and lurked here for a good four months until we purchased our boy.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd google one question about German Shepherds and this came up. Then I'd google another and this site came up again. Finally, I stopped googling and stuck around. lol


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am a huge forum junkie - owning my own vinyl company and being sponsor of dozens of car clubs and forums i find myself on over 30 of them...

adding another forum to my forum junkie list just felt natural - so google search i did...


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

My GSD was dieing and I needed someplace to vent. 

I have received some excellent advice and guidance from this board/members over the years....and have made some wonderful friends along the way, like the OP.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

DH has frequented the board for about 5 years although he never posts. I read posts a lot when we first got Bison, but never joined. When we started SchH training, I decided to sign up and start posting.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I went to Google, then typed in German Shepherds, and this came up.Seemed interesting so I joined.


 
this is pretty much what i did or i would google a question and it would point me to this site for some good answers.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Google. That seems to be the most popular answer.


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

Google- I figured in this day and age there had to be a "German Shepherds . com " and thats what i typed in the search bar!! Same with the corvette forum, both sites are indespencable and are a wealth of free knowledge. i salute whoever blessed us by starting this forum . THANK YOU VERY MUCH. Blitz is a happier , healthier pup as a result. bless you my friends !!!:groovy:


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I stumbled upon it by looking for information on german shepherds.


----------



## momtoshadow (Jan 17, 2011)

I found this forum on google when looking up info about my puppy biting


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Google. I was looking for information on switching foods and on probiotics.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I already posted on several forums for other topic I am interested in and I wanted to find one for my gsd as well. I typed in "german shepherd forum" and up this popped. I gotta admit, it is a good site. I have learned LOADS and I wish I had found it earlier. It certainly would have helped during the landshark phase to know that that was a completely normal phase and how better to handle it.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I googled "german shepherd message board" and this was the only site with lots of members  I wanted some advice on raising a puppy.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

AFTER I got my gsd I googled gsd forum and this site come up, and here I am.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Google...

I was looking for helpful training tips and advice... 

I think I was looking for 2-3 bedroom apartments that allow GSD's.. but good luck with that.. I am still looking...
I dont think its fair that they are on the restricted breed list..


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Google too...I joined that day! Love this on my mini breaks!


----------



## KJandBravo (Mar 5, 2007)

I asked Uncle Google. I think my keywords were "German Shepherd forum vBulletin" because I'm particular about vB.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

kinda weird, I was on a facebook GSD page and kept posting stuff ,no one was replying to me lol...then someone on there said to come here and I did. I can't even remember who it was though.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

I found the site on Google while researching GSDs because AbbyK9 asked me if I could care for Abby in her retirement. Since people were talking about Abby already it looked like a good place.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I was recommended to check this site out by a friend on LiveJournal on the All Things Dog section.


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

Good 'ol google! I found this board had the most active posts and topics, and I'm so glad I found it!


----------

